# Worlds smallest gun



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

http://www.swissminigun.com/home.html
It can not be imported to the US though. Shucks darn!


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

What in the world would you do with it? LOL! I can't imagine it would be easy or comfy to shoot.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> What in the world would you do with it? LOL! I can't imagine it would be easy or comfy to shoot.


Might be good for roaches, mosquitos, flies, ants, or fleas.

\"doggy: :enforcer:

WM


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

I don't think it is _the_ smallest. There are quite a few pinfire guns around.

http://home.comcast.net/~boburso/piccolo/4s_bobguns.html


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

*Weapon of Choice for Terrorists*

It's a threat to Homeland Sekurity and must be banned!

NYPD: Beware the tiny six-shooter
BY ROCCO PARASCANDOLA
Newsday Staff Writer
October 3, 2006, 10:26 PM EDT

Police and other law enforcement agencies have been told to be on the lookout for two new gadgets -- a tiny gun that looks like a key chain trinket and easily could be smuggled onto a plane, and a plastic handcuff key that looks like a pendant.

The NYPD issued a Sept. 29 memo about the factory-produced gun -- a 2½-inch-long replica of the Colt Python that, police sources note, can be tossed, along with keys and cell phone, for instance, into a plastic basket before passing through an airport metal detector. The gun has not been found in New York City, authorities said.

"It looks like it could be used as part of a key chain," says Joe Green, spokesman for the New York office of the federal Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives.

The six-shot revolver is manufactured by SwissMiniGun, a Switzerland company that bills the tiny gun as the smallest revolver and ammunition in the world, complete with 2.34-mm bullets.

"This firearm is a scaled-down model of the much acclaimed and mystical Colt Python, with all the same features as are found on the real size gun," its Web site reads.

The gun sells for about $5,000, but company chief executive Paul Erard has said most buyers choose the $30,000 model encrusted with gold and diamonds. Erard reportedly said only about 50 mini-guns have been sold, all in the Middle East. In a statement yesterday, Erard said he received a certificate from Guinness World Records citing the gun as the smallest working revolver that fires the smallest live ammunition.

Green said such a gun would be illegal in this country because its barrel is less than 3 inches long.

"We haven't seen the gun, but it's a working revolver," Green said. "It could penetrate. What if you got shot in the eye with one of these?"

A New York Police Department supervisor involved in gun investigations said the mini-gun is not something he expects to find on the streets.

"Part of having a gun is not that it just shoots, but that it's intimidating," he said. "This would be something you would use if you're going to sit down with somebody at lunch and do a James Bond on them."

Just as alarming, authorities say, is a plastic handcuff key that at first glance could be mistaken for costume jewelry or an unusual trinket.

The key, apparently made by melting plastic in a mold, is contained within a nickel-sized hoop, from which it can easily be broken away and used to unlock a standard handcuff.

It is potentially deadly, authorities say, because it cannot be picked up by metal detectors.

"Prisoners are always making keys out of things," says Dennis Quirk, president of the Court Officers Association.

"That's why when we search our prisoners, we do a thorough search."

News of the new key was sent out by the NYPD in another Sept. 29 memo. It was not immediately clear if the plastic key had turned up in the city, but police rou tinely issue such memos when they get word from other authorities -- in this case, the Seminole County Sheriff's Office in Florida -- about new criminal inventions.

Copyright 2006 Newsday Inc.


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

*Weapon of Choice for Terrorists*

Then see this terrifying report:
http://paxety.com/Archive/20051013PapaSmurfLadenMah.html
(Scroll down to see pictorial depiction of Radical Islamic Smurfs.)


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

> Green said such a gun would be illegal in this country because its barrel is less than 3 inches long.


I guess snub nose revolvers and derringers are illegal then? :smt120


> "We haven't seen the gun, but it's a working revolver," Green said. "It could penetrate. What if you got shot in the eye with one of these?"


"You'll shoot your eye out!"


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

milquetoast said:


> Then see this terrifying report:
> http://paxety.com/Archive/20051013PapaSmurfLadenMah.html
> (Scroll down to see pictorial depiction of Radical Islamic Smurfs.)


:smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

bruce333 said:


> "You'll shoot your eye out!"


:smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :nutkick:

I doubt anyone in this country would seriously carry it. It would be a curiosity if nothing else. Guess I should take that back... someone would carry it. LOL! I prefer a deterant with stopping power than a tiny little thing that'll just kill them slowly but only after they've killed me.

Besides, the dog would probably eat it, and then I'd have to carry her around with her butt pointing out and crank her tail everytime I wanted to fire it.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

I am a firm believer in shot placement not the size of the bullet but there are limits.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Maximo said:


> I am a firm believer in shot placement not the size of the bullet but there are limits.


I'd love to see a possible IWB holster for this Maximo. It would be a challange to conceal.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> I'd love to see a possible IWB holster for this Maximo. It would be a challange to conceal.


I'm not taking that challenge.:smt170


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Maximo said:


> I am a firm believer in shot placement not the size of the bullet but there are limits.


I agree, but when the :smt166 how many people are going to have perfect shot placement? Even if you practise all the time, shooting at the range and shooting for your life under extreme stress are two different things.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

> I guess snub nose revolvers and derringers are illegal then?


Importation laws make this non-threatening piece of jewelry illegal.


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

I want to see a video of it in action.


----------

